# Angela Merkel - Wo ist Berlin?



## LuigiHallodri (31 Mai 2012)




----------



## DER SCHWERE (31 Mai 2012)

Unfassbar Ich Glaube ich wander aus​


----------



## krawutz (31 Mai 2012)

Wie hat sie bloß den Einbürgerungstest bestanden ?


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Wie hat sie bloß den Einbürgerungstest bestanden ?



Die Ossis brauchten keinen Test abzulegen, die haben wir einfach so bekommen


----------



## Max100 (31 Mai 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Die Ossis brauchten keinen Test abzulegen, die haben wir einfach so bekommen



Wir brauchen noch mindestens 40 Jahre um auf euer Niveau zu kommen


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Mai 2012)

Wie hat es der Welke am Ende gesagt: Über Berlin muss man eh nicht viel wissen!

Damit ist alles gesagt!


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2012)




----------



## tassilo (1 Juni 2012)

Typisch Ossi ! :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Juni 2012)

tassilo schrieb:


> Typisch Ossi ! :thumbup:



Typisch dummer Wessi-Kommentar!


----------



## Ludger77 (2 Juni 2012)

Tolle Bildung hatte unsere Frau Kanzler. lol8


----------



## tobacco (2 Juni 2012)

ich wundere mich überhaupt nicht mehr darüber - da gibt es genug sendungen , in denen fragen nach flüssen und anderen sachen gestellt werden und was kommt raus -- in dresden ist die donau -- in köln ist main -- in hamburg ist die weser -- was lernen die denn alle in der schule und da nimmt sich ost und west nich viel. Fragt man sie aber über ihre urlaubsorte ; da wissen sie alles : Nur die allgemeinbildung ist null


----------



## comatron (2 Juni 2012)

Wenn das ihre einzige Wissenslücke wäre - die könnte ich leicht verschmerzen.


----------



## Falke01 (12 Mai 2021)

Das stimmt.


----------

